# My little blind Jocky



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Pics of our little blind westie Jocky...


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

What a cutie pie! :001_wub:


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

He's lovely :001_wub:. Why is he blind so young or are they really old pics?


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

He's so adorable. Was he blind from birth? Bless him :001_wub:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Bless him hes gorgeous.. i have a blind dog as well.. what caused jockys blindness?


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Hi, these pics that I've posted were taken when Jocky was a puppy...He's two years old now...We found out when he was 7mths old that he had been blind from birth, at the same time, we were told that surgery for him would not be an option.. To watch him in his own environment, you'd never believe that he was blind...He's our wee darling and we love him to bits...))


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Jocky was born with congenital cataracts and also with damaged retina's...

It was an animal eye specialist that told us.

His lovely dark eyes look perfect, it's only when you watch him trying to focus them that you notice a difference.

I'll keep on posting pics of the past two years so that you can see how gawjus he is...You'll also notice that I like to do a bit of photoshop on them!!!...But I always make sure that I treasure the originals...:yesnod:


----------



## neila (Aug 2, 2013)

He looks so happy, glad his blindness has not affected him too much.


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Another Jocky pic &#9829; Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes a little star...


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Pic of Jocky, taken yesterday...


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Jockys Friday pic...I heard Jocky say "Ooops here she comes with the camera again!!"...He's gotta earn his keep somehow aye!!


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Jocks Saturday pic...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

cute lad, i bet he finds his food bowl with no problem....


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Finds his food without any problems...and guards it with typical Westie attitude...))


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Been messing with Jockys pics again...:001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh he's sweet! What's his story?


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Hi Mckenzie, ...page one has a little bit information on his past...

Heres another pic for you...:001_smile:


Rita


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Jocky's Monday pic...My cheeky little star!!:


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Jockys Tuesday pic xx


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Me and Jocky have been for a walk in the orchard...


----------



## LeeManchester (Aug 19, 2013)

Jocky is gorgeous!


----------

